# Height and Weight of my GSD



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

I measured my boy today. His measurements are :Height 27" length 29" and weights 85 lbs and is almost 9 months old. What do yo guys think?

I guess hes overweight according to this chart? Unless I'm not accounting for that overall percentage?


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

I also got a pic of him here 








[/IMG]


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You realize those are averages, right? 

If he's already 85 pounds and just 9 months old it does seem likely that he'll end up over the standard at maturity. But that doesn't necessarily mean he's overweight. If his weight is appropriate for his size (a tuck up at the abdomen when viewed from the side, a "waist" when viewed from above, and you can easily feel his ribs and maybe see the last one or two), you shouldn't be concerned. Genetics control how large he'll be. His overall condition is more important than the numbers on a scale.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You realize those are averages, right?
> 
> If he's already 85 pounds and just 9 months old it does seem likely that he'll end up over the standard at maturity. But that doesn't necessarily mean he's overweight. If his weight is appropriate for his size (a tuck up at the abdomen when viewed from the side, a "waist" when viewed from above, and you can easily feel his ribs and maybe see the last one or two), you shouldn't be concerned. Genetics control how large he'll be. His overall condition is more important than the numbers on a scale.


I do realize those are averages. I guess my suspicion of him being bigger than average is correct. I guess "overweight" was the wrong word to use, his side profile from his hips to abdomen have a slender like appearance. Not filled in nor chunky..


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

What a beautiful face!!! Your dog does not look over weight in that picture. He looks big boned. Gosh, I love his look. He is just gorgeous!


----------

